

Patterns for designing a reputation system - astrec
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/06/10/patterns-for-designing-a-reputation-system/

======
astrec
The actual pattern library is here -
[http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/parent.php?pattern=repu...](http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/parent.php?pattern=reputation)
\- but the post has some interesting backgroup + rfc.

